# Azagthoth on Wikipedia



## Ancestor (Oct 17, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trey_Azagthoth

Anyone seen this? A few interesting pieces of info that I didn't know.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 17, 2006)

He also used to have a tattoo of a demon thingy with an upside down cross on his arm.. but he's since had that removed.. he doesntly mainly play jacksons now, though.. he's got 2, 2 BC's and 2 Ibby 7's.. from what i remember seeing a few months ago, anyway.


----------



## Lozek (Oct 17, 2006)

"and afterwards he married Rosa, a woman he met off the Quake III Rail Wars Clan online."

 Trey Azagthoth, dropping metal guitarist stereotypes quicker than opposing clan members


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 17, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> He also used to have a tattoo of a demon thingy with an upside down cross on his arm.. but he's since had that removed.. he doesntly mainly play jacksons now, though.. he's got 2, 2 BC's and 2 Ibby 7's.. from what i remember seeing a few months ago, anyway.


He's definitely got at least one Jackson though...there was a picture in Terrorizer playing it at their last London show.

On a related note, Wikipedia's entry for the FFTTF album claims they tuned to C# rather than E flat for that album. Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## InTheRavensName (Oct 17, 2006)

Jackson WRXT, BC Rich Ironbird with PAF PRO in the bridge of each, hot rails in the ironbird neck

Ibanez UV777 with Blaze's


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 17, 2006)

All morbid angel albums are in either Eb or Bb.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 17, 2006)

InTheRavensName said:


> Jackson WRXT, BC Rich Ironbird with PAF PRO in the bridge of each, hot rails in the ironbird neck
> 
> Ibanez UV777 with Blaze's




Actually, he has a old school UV7BK, and a UV777PWH neck on a RG7620 body.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Oct 17, 2006)

touché! 

amp rig: 

2xJCM 900s (Bass10 Mid7 Treble4)
Eventide Harmoniser
Rat, Rane EQ, Flanger


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 17, 2006)

News to me: his name is spelled "Azagthoth"?? For some reason I always swore it was Azagoth  Shows how little attention to detail I have at times lol


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Oct 17, 2006)

Did he switch from the ToneZone7 in the bridge then?


----------



## InTheRavensName (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm 90% his UV7BK has Blaze 7s

the other 7 may well have a TZ

I know that the 6's are PAF Pro's, he told me!


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 17, 2006)

Sweet. A cool read..


----------



## Code001 (Oct 17, 2006)

Death Metal guitarist who loves Sailor Moon. I gotta say, I think I've heard it all now.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice find. I remember stumbling across this a while ago, interesting indeed. Trey has always been one of my favorites and Morbid Angel has always been one of my favorite bands, I was fortunate to catch them live in Boston back in July of 1994 with Crowbar and Machine Head, what a kickass show.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 17, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> News to me: his name is spelled "Azagthoth"?? For some reason I always swore it was Azagoth  Shows how little attention to detail I have at times lol




its from Azag Thoth from the Necronomicon ;D


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey, MK, which version of the Necronomicon do you have?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 17, 2006)

wow.. met his wife off Quake III ^^


----------



## GH0STrider (Oct 17, 2006)

dude who cares? it would be harder to find something that isnt in wikipedia. that damn site has everybody and everything on there.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 17, 2006)

^Because it'll lead to a discussion here.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 17, 2006)

Code001 said:


> Death Metal guitarist who loves Sailor Moon. I gotta say, I think I've heard it all now.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee (Oct 17, 2006)

Man, I always seem to be ahead of everyone. Either that, or incredibly bored and I have tons of free time on the internet. I've read Trey's article before, quite nice, as I didn't know he used 7 strings before that. 

Speaking of Trey, isn't MA working on an album right now? 

They're one of my favorite bands.


----------



## Naren (Oct 17, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> its from Azag Thoth from the Necronomicon ;D



I don't remember there ever being a character named Azag Thoth and I've read all of Lovecraft's stories.  Or did it appear in one of those cheesy fake necronomicons that came out in the 1970s?

Edit: Ah, I just found out it appeared in one of those cheesy fake necronomicons, one called "Simon's Necronomicon." Here is a great website about these hoax Necronomicons and the real Necronomicon (the section is called "The Truth About The Necronomicon"): http://www.hplovecraft.com/creation/necron/


----------



## Code001 (Oct 18, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


>



Man, I always saw those pics say 12 year olds. I agree though!!! Anime FTW! 500 gigs and counting over here.  Still, Sailor Moon is a pretty "childish" anime.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 18, 2006)

Code001 said:


> Man, I always saw those pics say 12 year olds. I agree though!!! Anime FTW! 500 gigs and counting over here.  Still, Sailor Moon is a pretty "childish" anime.


Anime rules, at this point I have like 900GB, not including real or burned stuff and none of it is porn or any shit like that so don't even say anything.


----------



## Code001 (Oct 18, 2006)

LOL! I don't have any Ero stuff on my comp either (unless you count Elfen Lied as EroGuro).  BTW, I might have to steal that image and add it to my sig!

Oh, and for the record. Rei Hino > Hotaru Tomoe


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 18, 2006)

Naren said:


> I don't remember there ever being a character named Azag Thoth and I've read all of Lovecraft's stories.  Or did it appear in one of those cheesy fake necronomicons that came out in the 1970s?
> 
> Edit: Ah, I just found out it appeared in one of those cheesy fake necronomicons, one called "Simon's Necronomicon." Here is a great website about these hoax Necronomicons and the real Necronomicon (the section is called "The Truth About The Necronomicon"): http://www.hplovecraft.com/creation/necron/



Lol... Yeah, in the edition I've got it's very noticeable that 90% of the stuff in it is stuff that's already been referenced in Lovecraft stories!


----------



## Chris D (Oct 18, 2006)

Naren said:


> I don't remember there ever being a character named Azag Thoth and I've read all of Lovecraft's stories.  Or did it appear in one of those cheesy fake necronomicons that came out in the 1970s?
> 
> Edit: Ah, I just found out it appeared in one of those cheesy fake necronomicons, one called "Simon's Necronomicon." Here is a great website about these hoax Necronomicons and the real Necronomicon (the section is called "The Truth About The Necronomicon"): http://www.hplovecraft.com/creation/necron/



That site's pretty good, but what's the deal with "hoax Necronomicons" & "the real Necronomicon"??? It's kinda funny as Lovecraft invented the whole thing, (or did he?) or based it on the Voynich Manuscript which is real but most probably nonsense as no-one can decipher it.

BTW "Azag-thoth" appears on page xxxix of the "Simon" Necronomicon (I just dug out my copy to check), as an alternative name for "Azathoth" as found in Lovecraft's work and "Aiwass", the entity supposedly responsible for dictating Aleister Crowley's "Liber Al Legis" (Book of the Law)


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 18, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Hey, MK, which version of the Necronomicon do you have?




Simon. I also got the Dead Names from Simon, his story behind it. \m/


----------



## Chris (Oct 18, 2006)

I have the paperback Necronomicon with the "evil symbols" on the cover.  It's fucking rediculous.

"ABBLAH! ABULABLAHBLAH!! DOOBLAHLABLAKABLAM!!"


----------



## Chris (Oct 18, 2006)

Code001 said:


> Man, I always saw those pics say 12 year olds. I agree though!!! Anime FTW! 500 gigs and counting over here.  Still, Sailor Moon is a pretty "childish" anime.



Speaking of childish, I pulled that pedophile image out of your sig.


----------



## Naren (Oct 18, 2006)

Beelzebloke said:


> That site's pretty good, but what's the deal with "hoax Necronomicons" & "the real Necronomicon"??? It's kinda funny as Lovecraft invented the whole thing, (or did he?) or based it on the Voynich Manuscript which is real but most probably nonsense as no-one can decipher it.
> 
> BTW "Azag-thoth" appears on page xxxix of the "Simon" Necronomicon (I just dug out my copy to check), as an alternative name for "Azathoth" as found in Lovecraft's work and "Aiwass", the entity supposedly responsible for dictating Aleister Crowley's "Liber Al Legis" (Book of the Law)



Well, there is no "real" Necronomicon. It appears in Lovecraft's stories. There are things in there that Lovecraft got the idea from many different real cults, but it was 100% his invention. He didn't base it off of any one manuscript. Whenever the Necronomicon is mentioned in his stories, he places it besides several real occultic books, as well as several he made up.

These below quotes should answer any questions.



HP Lovecraft said:


> Regarding the NecronomiconI must confess that this monstrous & abhorred volume is merely a figment of my own imagination! Inventing horrible books is quite a pastime among devotees of the weird, & . . . . . many of the regular W.T. contributors have such things to their creditor discredit. It rather amuses the different writers to use one anothers synthetic demons & imaginary books in their storiesso that Clark Ashton Smith often speaks of my Necronomicon while I refer to his Book of Eibon . . & so on. This pooling of resources tends to build up quite a pseudo-convincing background of dark mythology, legendry, & bibliographythough of course none of us has the least wish actually to mislead readers.





HP Lovecraft said:


> Now about the terrible and forbidden booksI am forced to say that most of them are purely imaginary. There never was any Abdul Alhazred or Necronomicon, for I invented these names myself. Robert Bloch devised the idea of Ludvig Prinn and his De Vermis Mysteriis, while the Book of Eibon is an invention of Clark Ashton Smiths. The late Robert E. Howard is responsible for Friedrich von Junzt and his Unaussprechlichen Kulten....
> As for seriously-written books on dark, occult, and supernatural themesin all truth they dont amount to much. That is why its more fun to invent mythical works like the Necronomicon and Book of Eibon.



I don't understand why people (like Simon) would go to the trouble of concocting a fake Necronomicon and claim that it's real. 

Oh, and actually Azathoth was not the invention of HP Lovecroft, but was the invention of Lovecraft's friend, Clark Ashton Smith.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 18, 2006)

MK: Cool. I've got the version edited by George Hay, although I'd like to read the Simon one at some point due to an ongoing love of Sumerian mythology.

Has anyone read the R'yleh Text, which is allegedly the second part?

Naren: Didn't HPL have a whole circle of writer friends who all swopped characters and ideas?


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 18, 2006)

Naren said:


> I don't understand why people (like Simon) would go to the trouble of concocting a fake Necronomicon and claim that it's real.




Simon's version isn't supposed to be related. He wrote a book about his version came about. _IF_ that book is true, basically, he found it in a bunch of old occult books from way back, and decided to translate it. It just happened to have that same name. and _IF _Simon was being honest, he didn't even read lovecraft, the guy who decided to help him publish the thing was the guy who told him about Lovecraft.

_IF._


----------



## Chris D (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, Naren, I know the Necronomicon is a fictional invention... I was just referring to your description of the site & the implication that there is a "real" one:


Naren said:


> Here is a great website about these hoax Necronomicons and the real Necronomicon


& my "or did he?" is my tongue-in-cheek attempt to string along the believers (...or is it?) 

Anyway you're right about Clark Ashton Smith, "Azathoth" was his "blind idiot god" though I forget which story it's from... I wonder if Trey knows this less than flattering origin of his chosen name.

I'm well into Smith's stuff, highly recommended, try "Genius Loci & other tales" if you've not read any. 

What other "circle of Lovecraft's mates" authors do you recommend? Or which of Lovecraft's influences have you read?
I'd recommend William Hope Hodgeson's "The Night Land", the language is really heavy going but really conjures up otherworldly darkness...


----------



## Code001 (Oct 18, 2006)

Chris said:


> Speaking of childish, I pulled that pedophile image out of your sig.



LOL! I wasn't going to keep it anyway. It made my sig too big.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 18, 2006)

Beelzebloke said:


> Anyway you're right about Clark Ashton Smith, "Azathoth" was his "blind idiot god" though I forget which story it's from... I wonder if Trey knows this less than flattering origin of his chosen name.




Yeah, he talked about it in a interview on... FUSE.. i think.. that MTv show with that Juliya chick. She asked him what it meant, and he spent like ten minutes explaining it and she asked him to cut it short and basically "Its the Blind idiot god of insanity" was what his 'short version' of the name was from.


----------



## Naren (Oct 18, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Simon's version isn't supposed to be related. He wrote a book about his version came about. _IF_ that book is true, basically, he found it in a bunch of old occult books from way back, and decided to translate it. It just happened to have that same name. and _IF _Simon was being honest, he didn't even read lovecraft, the guy who decided to help him publish the thing was the guy who told him about Lovecraft.
> 
> _IF._



I don't believe that for a second. "Necronomicon" isn't even correct Latin (means "The book of dead names"), which Lovecraft didn't find out till later, but then he was like "Ah, sounds cool anyway." Well, anyway, that's a longer story.

From what you've said, it sounds like Simon read Lovecraft (and perhaps some of the other writers in the Lovecraft circle) and decided to write a Necronomicon and claim that it was real.

One of the problems with some Lovecraft fans is that they claim that the stuff he wrote about was real. What these people don't realize is that Lovecraft was an atheist and very anti-religion. He thought cults were ridiculous and, on the other hand, was a huge proponent of science (which is why it occurs in so many of his stories). He wrote occultic horror because he thought it was interesting. It, of course, shocks a lot of people when they find out he didn't believe in anything he wrote about.

Lovecraft is one of my top 5 favorite authors (I've read everything he's written) and it irritates me that there are all these people that tried to get rich off of his fans by convincing him that the "Necronomicon really exists." 

I think most people who bought Simon's Necronomicon or other versions just want to believe it's real and don't care about the evidence against it.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 18, 2006)

Naren said:


> I don't believe that for a second. "Necronomicon" isn't even correct Latin (means "The book of dead names"), which Lovecraft didn't find out till later, but then he was like "Ah, sounds cool anyway." Well, anyway, that's a longer story.
> 
> From what you've said, it sounds like Simon read Lovecraft (and perhaps some of the other writers in the Lovecraft circle) and decided to write a Necronomicon and claim that it was real.
> 
> ...




It wasn't latin. He claims it was a greek translation, and the name was .. fuck.. i'll grab the book later,i let my roommate borrow it, it was an interesting read. Basically it was something like Nekronomikos or some greek word with K's in there. 

I bought a copy of it cause i thought it'd just be cool to say i have a copy of the 'necronomicon'. ;D


----------



## Naren (Oct 18, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> It wasn't latin. He claims it was a greek translation, and the name was .. fuck.. i'll grab the book later,i let my roommate borrow it, it was an interesting read. I bought a copy of it cause i thought it'd just be cool to say i have a copy of the 'necronomicon'. ;D



Well, the word "Necronomicon" is latin. According to Lovecroft, the original Necronomicon was written in Arabic, then was translated to Greek, then was translated into Latin, and then was translated into English. Etc. The original title in Arabic was "Al Azif."

Well, anyway, read this: 

History of the Necronomicon by HP Lovecraft - http://terror.snm-hgkz.ch/lovecraft/html/histnec.htm

Just because there is a book about him writing the book doesn't mean it's true. I mean, he wrote an entire book called "The Necronomicon" and claimed it was translated from some old occult books he found. If he's gonna lie about that, of course he's could write a whole ridiculous book about it.

Edit: Actually, according to that story, "Necronomicon" is Greek.


----------



## Chris D (Oct 18, 2006)

I didn't buy the "Simon" Necronomicon because I though it was real... I just wanted to see what was in it... When I found a copy in a charity shop for 50p I thought I'd snap it up!

I'm toying with the idea of copying a bunch of it out on fake parchment with a quill & ink, binding it in a fake skin cover & putting it on ebay... see what happens!


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 18, 2006)

and apparently Al Azif isn't proper arabic. Hell, its a fucking book thats supposed to be about calling forth demons from the abyss. as much as that _SOUNDS_ cool to me, i doubt its gonna happen. I don't put too much stock in the necronomicon, i'm just trying to play devil's advocate here. And as an aside, i don't know if anything in the book he wrote about the whole publishing of the necronomicon is even real or anything, but fuck if it wasn't an interesting read.


----------



## Naren (Oct 18, 2006)

Ha ha. Exactly. If you have the Necronomicon, supposedly you could call demons from other worlds, travel to far reaches of the universe (mostly demonic abysses), keep yourself alive through necromancy, etc. Supposedly almost everyone who has read the Necronomicon has gone insane or was killed through their actions. Lovecraft oftentimes says that the entire world could be plunged into endless darkness if the Necronomicon fell into the wrong hands.

I think the best quote Lovecraft made about the Necronomicon was: "As for seriously-written books on dark, occult, and supernatural themes&#8212;in all truth they don&#8217;t amount to much. That is why it&#8217;s more fun to invent mythical works like the Necronomicon and Book of Eibon."


----------



## Chris D (Oct 18, 2006)

Naren said:


> If you have the Necronomicon, supposedly you could call demons from other worlds, travel to far reaches of the universe (mostly demonic abysses), keep yourself alive through necromancy, etc. Supposedly almost everyone who has read the Necronomicon has gone insane or was killed through their actions. Lovecraft oftentimes says that the entire world could be plunged into endless darkness if the Necronomicon fell into the wrong hands...



Damn!!! I wondered what was going on...
I tried phoning my dealer but could only get through to some unnameable denizen of Absu...
I was just walking to the corner shop & ended up in R'Lyeh...
My sustenance now consists almost entirely of the elemental substances of earth (cake), air (guitar), fire (pot) & water (beer)...
Also I can safely assume that I am now insane enough to not have noticed my own death.


----------



## Naren (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Maybe it's because I'm an absolute Lovecraft freak, but that was funny.

In a story my best friend and I wrote, we had several Lovecraft jokes throughout the story, like this one on page 34:

Not many people went back there. But there was one kid who never left. His name had been Oscar before he changed to Bloodwraith, master of the necronomicon. His parents refused to call him by his new name and so he killed them. Lucy had blamed Whit in her article entitled &#8220;Demonically possessed ice cream shop owner now into sorcery? Also serves Zombie-flavored ice cream&#8230; from real zombies&#8230; from McCallister Park Cemetery? Can you imagine?&#8221; Needless to say, the police didn&#8217;t suspect Whit because they knew in their hearts that Lucy was a crackpot, but they did find the articles about Whit exhilarating and exciting. They never did find Oscar due to the fact that he had shut himself up in Whit&#8217;s End. None of the employees had the time or will power to report it. It was rumored that if you gave him three bucks, he&#8217;d show you the secrets of the universe, which he had discovered just last year.

And this one on page 82:

The audience turned and began shaking hands and engaging in conversation, inspired by Pastor&#8217;s bold ranch sauce. Whit broke loose from the two bulky men and ran to the front of the church, &#8220;First of all, the phrase &#8216;God helps those who help themselves&#8217; doesn&#8217;t even appear in the entire Bible. If you can show me that scripture in the Bible, I&#8217;ll back down.&#8221;
Pastor Barkley smiled smugly and held up his copy of &#8220;The Everyday Joe-Schmoe&#8217;s Bible-made-easy-to-understand abridged version seventh edition with editing and commentary by esteemed Fiction novelists Michael Crichton, Don Delilo, and John Grisham with a foreward by Stephen King and illustrations by DC Comics.&#8221;
&#8220;Says right here in Kebediah, chapter 18, verse 6. &#8216;God helps those who help themselves. No matter what they do, God will hear them, help them, and love them -- no matter what they do &#8211; no matter how wicked it is perceived by narrow-minded dogmatic fundamentalists. It&#8217;s true. Try it yourself. Anyone who argues with this essential principle to Christianity is clearly a hypocrit, blasphemer, and heretic.&#8217; Lucky for you there&#8217;s one other scripture somewhere where it talks about tolerating all paths and religions, &#8216;cause they all lead to the same heaven anyway. Might&#8217;ve had to stone ya. Now if you&#8217;d just take your seat, I&#8217;ll continue with my prepared message. But, actually, Whit brought up an interesting point. We here at Odyssey&#8217;s First Charter Community of Love and Fellowship Church believe in a message of tolerance and love. Now, Whit here is right in his own mind and we&#8217;re not gonna try to change his viewpoint, but he shouldn&#8217;t try to impose his beliefs on us either. We&#8217;ve already proved that the particular verse is in the Bible. But I&#8217;m gonna take it one step further by showing several other scriptures in the Bible that support this idea.&#8221; Barkley pulled out the Book of Mormon, a weathered Buddhist scroll, and the accursed Necronomicon of the mad Arab Abdul Alhazred.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 18, 2006)

Naren said:


> ^ Maybe it's because I'm an absolute Lovecraft freak, but that was funny.
> 
> In a story my best friend and I wrote, we had several Lovecraft jokes throughout the story, like this one on page 34:
> 
> ...



Naren, have you read a comic called Little Gloomy? There's a character in it called Carl Cthulu who's absolutely hilarious; 'Interdimensional demigod who loves bunnies and collects porcelein animals'...

Metal Ken: Just ordered the Simon Necronomicon out of curiosity. Have you read 'Liber Null and Psychonaut' by Peter Carrol, or any of Austin Osman Spare's books? I suspect they'd be right up your street...


----------



## Naren (Oct 18, 2006)

No, I haven't heard of that. I'll have to give it a look when I get the chance.

I actually have a "Cthulu For President" t-shirt. Made me laugh quite a bit the first time I saw it and just had to buy it.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 18, 2006)

I want one!


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 18, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Naren, have you read a comic called Little Gloomy? There's a character in it called Carl Cthulu who's absolutely hilarious; 'Interdimensional demigod who loves bunnies and collects porcelein animals'...
> 
> Metal Ken: Just ordered the Simon Necronomicon out of curiosity. Have you read 'Liber Null and Psychonaut' by Peter Carrol, or any of Austin Osman Spare's books? I suspect they'd be right up your street...





Nothing from Peter carrol, but i have read Anathema of the Zos from A.O. Spare.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 18, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Nothing from Peter carrol, but i have read Anathema of the Zos from A.O. Spare.



I've got that one as well. Fascinating stuff. Peter Caroll's book spells out the same sort of concepts in less obscure terms.


----------

